# Diabetes news 24/02/09



## Admin (Feb 24, 2009)

*Type 2 diagnosis up by 74%
The number of new cases of diabetes rose by 74% between 1997 and 2003. 

*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/4787406/New-cases-of-diabetes-up-by-three-quarters-as-obesity-rises-researchers-find.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-diabetes-cases-soar-70-per-cent-1630309.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1153667/69-jump-diabetes-makes-worse-Americans.html

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7905734.stm
*
National broadcast:*

*BBC Breakfast*  – interview with Douglas Smallwood at 6.40am.
*BBC News 24* – 8.35am. Coverage is expected throughout the day.
*GMTV* – interview with Douglas Smallwood
*SKY News* – interview with Douglas Smallwood
*BBC Radio 4* Today Programme
*BBC Radio 5 Live* – Diabetes UK casestudy was interviewed
*Independent Radio News (IRN)* – broadcast to 280 independent radio stations
*Radio 2 news* bulletins
*Radio 1 news* bulletins
*BBC General News Service* – Care Advisor Natasha Marsland is being interviewed by local BBC radio stations this afternoo

*Special needles*
When Joel Quinn was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in 2003 at the age of four, his parents, Joe and Danni Quinn, suddenly faced a lot of new challenges. Douglas Smallwood comments on the lack of support at schools for children with diabetes.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2009/feb/17/diabetes-children
*
Diabetes UK story on how paediatric nurses have double the recommended caseload:*
http://www.healthcarerepublic.com/n...aediatric-nurses-double-recommended-caseload/

http://nursinginpractice.com/defaul...iabetes&page=article.display&article.id=15681
*
Nurses could provide psychological support to diabetes patients*
Training nurses to deliver psychological support to patients with type 2 diabetes could reduce waiting lists for specialist treatment, according to UK researchers. Diabetes UK Care Advisor Caroline Butler comments.
http://www.nursingtimes.net/news/br...ychological_support_to_diabetes_patients.html

*Professor Sir George Alberti has been appointed Diabetes UK Chairman*
Succeeding Professor Simon Howell, Professor Alberti is internationally renowned in the field of diabetes and in the wider medical community.  Coverage includes:

Guardian.co.uk - http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/feb/05/diabetes-george-alberti
U TV (Ulster TV) online - http://www3.u.tv/news/NationalNews/index.asp?id=155427&local=0
Newstin - http://www.newstin.co.uk/tag/uk/102464968
Politics.co.uk - http://www.politics.co.uk/opinion-formers/press-releases/health/diabetes-uk-professor-sir-george-alberti-appointed-diabetes-uk-chairman-$1266514$1232916.htm
Youreable.com - http://www.youreable.com/TwoShare/getPage/01News/01Current/February2009/diabetes
MediLexicon - http://www.medilexicon.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=138087


----------

